# a billion thoughts about doing it again...



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

hello i new to this board but not the site. i was blessed earlier this year with my first son who is now 9months i am 43 now... been thinking for a long time about number 2 as i would love little one to have brother or sister... i have 10 ice babies in cyprus clinic... i just so mixed up... I single and went into this single (tried naturally for 10+ years with ex) any way is it fair to my son to divide myself.  emotional side is not easy and i wont be able to do all i did last time acupunture, diet? i no longer working   so funds are low. time is special now with play groups and baby stuff... i still breastfeeding and want that to come to its own conclusion in sons time not mine... didnt have a regular cycle before so wondering if will come back once stop feeding...  i just like to hear others thoughts. i started reading some the threads but it hard jumping in half way when mind so full of doubts but wants... i really thought the hunger and need for a child would end with one but i long for more i am so lucky to have my little one... sorry to go on and thanks Tegg


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tegg,

You are certainly not alone in feeling how you do, so why don't you give yourself 6 months and then see how you feel then?  Your DS is still very young and even though I have a DH, the thought of another when DS was that young was very daunting.

Lots of single Mothers have more then one child, so please don't feel guilty or bad about your DS having to share you, he honestly wouldn't care less.

Perhaps speak to one of the ladies on the single thread, as you may get more or better advice on there.

Good luck and you sound like a lovely woman.  Your DS is very lucky.

X


----------

